# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Knijpen in borsten

## Hanne

Hallo,
Ik zou erg graag willen weten of bekend is of er kanker kan ontstaan in de borsten wanneer deze regelmatig hardhandig worden betast. Dus dat er flink in geknepen wordt. 
Vriendelijke groet, Hanne

----------


## Déylanna

Hoi hoi,

Ik geloof niet dat er ook maar enig verband bestaat tussen het krijgen van borstkanker en het ''hard'' knijpen, of hardhandig behandelen van de borsten. Volgens mij is er daar echt geen verband tussen.

liefs
Deylanna

----------


## Sylvia93

hooi,

het krijgen van kanker is toch erfelijk bepaald??
tis iig onzin dat je van knijpen borstkanker kunt krijgen,
hihi anders zouden de meeste vrouwen al niks meer hebben:P welke man houdt namelijk nou niet van het knijpen in borsten  :Wink: 

xxx

----------


## katje45

Hallo,

Als dat zo was zouden er nog veel meer gevallen van borskanker zijn.
Moet er toch niet aan denken  :Big Grin:  .

----------


## Sylvia93

hihi idd, dan waren ze dr wss bij mij allang vanaf gehaald:| lijkt me best een ramp,
dus hanne, ik denk niet dat je je zorgen zou moeten maken hoor, 

xxx

----------


## ikke64

Hoi, Inderdaad krijg je geen borstkanker van knijpen in de borst. Maar om nu gelijk te zeggen dat het krijgen van borstkanker nu erfelijk is, gaat echt te ver. Er zijn heel veel vrouwen die borstkanker krijgen zonder dat dit in de familie voorkomt. Maar btw vinden vrouwen dat nu lekker dat hardhandige geknijp. Ik kan me dat niet voorstellen. Die van mij en mijn vriendinnen vroeger vonden strelen en kneden wel lekker maar bij knijpen?!?!

Gr IKKE64

----------


## Sylvia93

> Hoi, Inderdaad krijg je geen borstkanker van knijpen in de borst. Maar om nu gelijk te zeggen dat het krijgen van borstkanker nu erfelijk is, gaat echt te ver. Er zijn heel veel vrouwen die borstkanker krijgen zonder dat dit in de familie voorkomt. Maar btw vinden vrouwen dat nu lekker dat hardhandige geknijp. Ik kan me dat niet voorstellen. Die van mij en mijn vriendinnen vroeger vonden strelen en kneden wel lekker maar bij knijpen?!?!
> 
> Gr IKKE64


Hoi,

Wat ik zei hield niet in dat je alleen maar borstkanker kan krijgen als het in de familie zit hoor  :Wink: 
Ik bedoelde meer dat het óók erfelijk bepaald kan zijn, dus natuurlijk kun je het ook krijgen zonder dat het in de familie zit, lijkt me logisch.
En idd, mijn vriend behandelt mn borsten ook altijd heel ruw, kan me er ook niks bij voorstellen dat ie er een beetje zacht overheen streelt  :Wink: 
Hoop dan mn verhaal nu wel een beetje duidelijk is met wat ik toen bedoelde :Smile: 

Groetjes,

----------

